# Schrittketten per Programm darstellen



## deadspider (15 Mai 2006)

Hallo,

kennt jemand ein Programm, mit dem man komfortabel Schrittketten(Ablaufpläne) eingeben kann. Ich meine nicht sowas wie AcconProsys,
oder ähnliches, sondern graphische Programme,
die Schrittkette soll sauber zu einer Dokumentation hinzugefügt werden,
mit parallelen Abläufen, Sprüngen, ...

Danke im Vorraus,
deadspider


----------



## seeba (15 Mai 2006)

deadspider schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> kennt jemand ein Programm, mit dem man komfortabel Schrittketten(Ablaufpläne) eingeben kann. Ich meine nicht sowas wie AcconProsys,
> oder ähnliches, sondern graphische Programme,
> ...


Microsoft Visio verwend ich da.


----------



## Noch ein Gast (15 Mai 2006)

*Was hälst du von ...*

... einer problemorientierten Sprache wie S7-Graph?
Das Programm ist dann gleich eine anschauliche Doku.

Ich habe immer so meine Probleme mit handgestrickten
Dokus, denn erfahrungsgemäß wird im Laufe eines 
Maschinenlebens immer an der einen oder anderen
Ecke was geändert oder ergänzt.

Und dann stimmt die handgemachte Doku nicht mehr.

Aber eine falsche Doku ist m.E. schlimmer als eine
nicht vorhandene!

Gruß G.


----------



## Oberchefe (16 Mai 2006)

Micrografx hatte mal den Flowcharter. Den bekommst Du evtl. noch in einer älteren Version für ein paar Euros am Grabbeltisch oder in einer Heft-CD. Die Firma wurde an Corel verkauft und hat wohl den Flowcharter weiterverkauft. Die neue Version:
http://www.igrafx.de/products/flowcharter/index.html

Kostet allerdings relativ viel.


----------

